# wd 1tb Purple Cavier



## kirat (Nov 3, 2014)

Is wd 1tb purple cavier is good for desktop.
My usage is browsing, storage,music,videos


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2014)

You can use it for desktop purpose.


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 5, 2014)

kirat said:


> Is wd 1tb purple cavier is good for desktop.
> My usage is browsing, storage,music,videos



Hi Kirat,

I am glad to help you out. For your information, any WD internal drive can be used as a boot drive in PC. In WD, there are different type of drives represented by different colors.  As you want the WD purple drive to use as a primary or secondary drive there will be no issue. The WD Purple drive highly recommended to use for Security purpose, but if you use as a normal drive, it will function like a normal hard drive too. It has inbuilt function to view videos in high-definition framework. To check the specification of WD purple, you may refer to the link below.

WD Purple Surveillance Storage .

As per your need, I suggest you to go with the WD Black or WD Blue. The WD Blue and WD Black drive used for normal computing like Storage, Gaming, Performance and etc.

The following colors describe the specifications for WD HDD.

WD Black = Speed/high end use, extended warranty.
WD Black | Desktop 3.5-inch Hard Drives .

WD Blue = Solid performance.
WD Blue | Desktop 3.5-inch Hard Drives .

Hope it helps.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 5, 2014)

WD Blue for normal usage, WD Black for premium usage! Get WD Blue for your needs.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

WD blue is what you should get


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 5, 2014)

DK_WD said:


> Hi Kirat,
> 
> I am glad to help you out. For your information, any WD internal drive can be used as a boot drive in PC. In WD, there are different type of drives represented by different colors.  As you want the WD purple drive to use as a primary or secondary drive there will be no issue. The WD Purple drive highly recommended to use for Security purpose, but if you use as a normal drive, it will function like a normal hard drive too. It has inbuilt function to view videos in high-definition framework. To check the specification of WD purple, you may refer to the link below.
> 
> ...



dear official i would take this oppurtunity to ask you why is there no higher capacity wd blue, there is 2TB wd black but no wd blue.............


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 5, 2014)

How much does the 1tb purple caviar drive cost?Is it more reliable than WD Green caviar 1tb drives that are widely available at most computer shops?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Stop chasing after "reliable hdd" as no hdd is 100% reliable & no hdd can claim itself to be even 10% more reliable than others under all conditions.*Always buy 2 smaller hdd instead of a single big one or buy a single big one & make a backup of only the most essential data on a smaller hdd.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

^^Well said man


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 6, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> dear official i would take this oppurtunity to ask you why is there no higher capacity wd blue, there is 2TB wd black but no wd blue.............



Hey Gagan Kumar,

Thanks for your interest in WD Blue. You know, I'm not sure why by myself, but I've make sure to pass your question to our marketing and R&D division. I'm kind of curious myself too.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 6, 2014)

DK_WD said:


> Hey Gagan Kumar,
> 
> Thanks for your interest in WD Blue. You know, I'm not sure why myself, but I've made sure to pass your question to our marketing and R&D division. I'm kind of curious myself too.



nice to know there is some one officially representing wd here........thanks for fast reply ...................


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *Stop chasing after "reliable hdd" as no hdd is 100% reliable & no hdd can claim itself to be even 10% more reliable than others under all conditions.*Always buy 2 smaller hdd instead of a single big one or buy a single big one & make a backup of only the most essential data on a smaller hdd.



+10000
i have lost too much data on many HDDs (Seagate, Samsung, Toshiba, Lacie and i don't remember which else  ) ! at present, i am still using a 40gb samsung IDE drive working perfectly all right (as OS drive on this computer) and lost one 500gb seagate sata some 2 1/2 years back that was bought much later.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2014)

Are you still using a mobo with IDE port?


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 7, 2014)

But i've been told that WD green caviar drives usually have a high failure rate-thats the reason i wanted to know whether caviar purple was a better choice than Wd green or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2014)

All that depends on how you use it.e.g.most of the WD Green failures were reported from the forums where people were using them in raid or small NAS boxes.In a typical average user environment their failure should be similar to others.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info,is it a good idea to use a wd green drive for torrent downloads for over 7-8 hrs daily?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2014)

7-8 hrs is quite average use.In my opinion just make sure to get the hdd from a big store(preferably a WD dealer) as there are less chances of rough handling during transport to their shop.This is also why i never purchase hdd online.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are you still using a mobo with IDE port?



yes, its Gigabyte 81915! wanted to upgrade since the times of Chandragupta Maurya but due to one problem or another (Core2Duo or Core2Quad.......... continued) couldn't. right now having no money as we spent everything in mom's treatment since March 2010. hopefully i will buy a Laptop soon (desktop may follow later if funds are available) provided some funds are arranged and a decision whether to buy M or U processor though I have almost finalized on U (i.e. Dell inspiron 5447 or similar) as i won't be encoding any movie (may enhance a little while viewing).


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 9, 2014)

^Sorry to hear about your mother-i sincerely hope that her condition will improve soon.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 10, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> ^Sorry to hear about your mother-i sincerely hope that her condition will improve soon.



thanks a lot buddy. she is ok now, at home and almost normal. that is my only concern since long.


----------

